# Royal Mo



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

The classic hopeful who broke a leg in a work out is on his way to stud duty. For s long while I believed he'd stay at Win Star. But no according to a post I just read he is heading for South Africa.

Any ideas on why they'd send a stallion prospect there?


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

South Africa has Thoroughbred farms who have expressed an interest in his lines, would be my guess. I don't recall if they have any Indian Charlie down there, or much Saint Ballado.

Wouldn't have expected him to stay in Kentucky at any rate. Might have figured him for a regional market, but he probably would have been a hard sell.


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> South Africa has Thoroughbred farms who have expressed an interest in his lines, would be my guess. I don't recall if they have any Indian Charlie down there, or much Saint Ballado.
> 
> Wouldn't have expected him to stay in Kentucky at any rate. Might have figured him for a regional market, but he probably would have been a hard sell.


What I heard was his bloodlines are free of Mr Prospector blood, which I'm assuming is hard to come by. Why do you think he wouldn't have stayed in KY?


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

LoveGus said:


> What I heard was his bloodlines are free of Mr Prospector blood, which I'm assuming is hard to come by. Why do you think he wouldn't have stayed in KY?


He’s only a Grade III winner. Granted, he is GI stakes placed, but that’s all. It’s not impressive enough for the Kentucky market, especially when you have a young sire in Uncle Mo, who would have been a better investment to send a mare to. Add in Nyquist who has a flashier pedigree and race record, and Royal Mo just isn’t Kentucky material. Saw the same thing happen with I’ll Have Another (who I really liked for a lot of personal reasons) and he was even a Derby/Preakness winner.


----------

